# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 16 أبريل 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 16 أفريل 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Thursday 16.IV.2015 (GMT+1  UEFA Europa League 
19:05 GMT Sevilla FC - Zenit St. Petersburg 
Ant-1
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12702 H 13960 -Biss (DVB-S2 
ESPN Syndication
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss 
HTB / NTV Russia
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA
RTRS
-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA  
19:05 GMT Dnipro - Club Brugge KV 
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  
19:05 GMT Dinamo Kiev - Fiorentina 
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk 
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
UKRAINE-SD
-Astra 4.8°E -12130 V 27500 -Biss 
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -Biss  
19:05 GMT Wolfsburg - Napoli 
AZ TV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
Canale 5
-Hotbird 13°E -11373 H 29900 -FTA /Possible Encrypt. 
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss 
GBS
-Eutelsat 10°E -3729 R 10321 -FTA ( DVB-S2)(C-band 
ITV 4
-Astra 28.2°E -12545 H 22000 -FTA 
Kabel Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12545 H 22000 -FTA 
-Astra 19.2°E -12051 V 27500 -FTA 
NTV Turkey
-Eutelsat 7°E -11534 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
RTS1
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA 
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa 
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa 
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band 
TM 2 (ORTM 2
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121-FTA 
TV 3 Ghana
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band 
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa 
TV Moçambique 1
-Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000-FTA (DVB-S2 
-Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 -FTA (C-Band 
TV ZIMBO
Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD
W9 Suisse
-Eurobird 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2   Copa Libertadores 
01:00 GMT Danubio - Sao Paulo 
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss 
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss 
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2   Turkey Cup -Quarterfinals 
15:00 GMT Sivasspor - Kayserispor 
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk 
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -FTA/Biss 
16:45 GMT Fenerbahçe - Mersin dmanyurdu SK 
ATV Avrupa / ATV Europa
-Turksat 42°E -12615 V 4800 -FTA 
ATV Turkey
-Turksat 42°E -11628 H 6666 -FTA 
-Turksat 42°E -11791 H 16000 -FTA 
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk 
ATV Turkey HD
-Turksat 42°E -11896 H 11200 -FTA(DVB-S2   League Cup Prince Faisal bin Fahad 
12:45 GMT AlHilal - Al-Shoalah 
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA 
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA 
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA 
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA 
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA   Qatar Stars League 
15:15 GMT AlWakra - AlGarrafa 
Alkass one
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA 
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA 
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA 
Alkass One HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
beIN Sports HD
-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
15:15 GMT Al Shahaniya - AlAhli 
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA 
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
15:15 GMT AlSailiya SC - Lekhwiya SC 
Alkass Three
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2   UAE Arabian Gulf League 
13:55 GMT AlAin - Ittihad Kalba 
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA 
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA 
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA 
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA 
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA 
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA 
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA 
16:45 GMT AlDhafra - AlWehda 
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2 
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA 
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA 
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA 
Dubai Sports 1 HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12322 V 27500 -FTA 
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11823 H 27500-FTA 
Dubai Sports1
-Nile Sat 7°W- 11785 V 27500 -FTA 
-Bdar 26°E- 12130 V 27500 -FTA   Bahrain Futsal League 
14:45 GMT Al Riffa - Bank of Bahrain and Kuwait 
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA 
16:15 GMT Kuwait Finance House - Saar 
Bahrain Sports 1
-Badr26°E-12226 H 27500 -FTA

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك اخي

----------

